# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  No gxmame and grustibus?

## Alessio

I have installed xmame-x but there isnt' any gui for it! Not grustibus and gxmame, where can i find it?

----------


## MedusaErodeus

Be sure to get the Debian pkgs.....

http://gxmame.sourceforge.net/downloads.php

Good Luck

----------


## Alessio

> Be sure to get the Debian pkgs.....
> 
> http://gxmame.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
> 
> Good Luck


 Only debian packges? Not ubuntu packages?

----------


## Dullin

> Only debian packges? Not ubuntu packages?


 If applications started doing packages for every based distro there is there wouldn't be much time left to code the app itself. Just be happy that there is a .deb and use it (or even better, learn how to compile and install stuff).

----------


## leech

Actually, the .deb from gxmame.sourceforge.net is ancient (from Dec, 2003) so you'll want to add 'deb  http://anarxia.dyndns.org/debian/ ./' to either Synaptic or your /etc/apt/sources.list file and then install gxmame through apt-get.  

As a side note, the version of xmame in Ubuntu's repositories are quite old as well, xmame 0.92 is out, you can add 'deb http://www.bootsplash.de/files/debian/ unstable main' and you'll get that version.  You'll probably want the xmame-sdl version, as it supports going full screen better (at least in my experience).  Though it seems that joystick support is broken.  (I'm not sure if it's gxmame's fault, or the xmame packages that are on bootsplash's website.)  Unfortunately, they are the only ones I've found that has the 0.92, Debian has 0.90 and Ubuntu currently has 0.86.

Leech

----------


## Sniffer

Thks for the update...

Men i'm becoming old  :Wink:

----------

